# Memories



## Lon (Nov 25, 2017)

It just dawned on me that my days of extensive International & Domestic Travel Adventures are over,but I sure have some fantastic memories.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2017)

Awwww...I feel for you Lon...but I know you've travelled widely during your life, and have many memories ..

I take as many photos on my travels as I can , so when my time comes when I can no longer travel, I'll still have my memories and my pictures...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 26, 2017)

Since retiring, we're doing more travelling,  but I'm taking less photos now.  I used to take loads of them and they just reside on a disk somewhere, never looked at.


----------



## jujube (Nov 26, 2017)

Capt Lightning said:


> Since retiring, we're doing more travelling,  but I'm taking less photos now.  I used to take loads of them and they just reside on a disk somewhere, never looked at.



Me, too.  Our first year out on the road, I took over 3000 pictures over a period of four months and I don't even know where the disks are now.  I realize now that if I want a picture of, say, Old Faithful spouting, I can get a much better shot off the internet than anything I could take.  Now I just take pictures of "unusual" things and very few at that.


----------



## oldman (Nov 27, 2017)

As an airline pilot, I have flown millions of miles. I have lots of memories, but not of the places that I have been, but rather the experiences that I have encountered with people, situations, weather and others. It's fun when I read through my journal and am reminded of what I have been through, the people that I have met and the situations that I have endured those almost 34 years. I have had a very interesting life. That's for sure.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2017)

I am fascinated by pictures and diaries ( my own and other peoples)...so I take a lot of photos wherever I go.. currently I have more than 70,000 (digitally)...and I do look through them from time to time..especially when we're comparing a place from years ago to now if it's been changed a lot... I journal almost every day as well... and again, every few years I'll get a journal out and read back..and it's fascinating to read things that I'd forgotten, or had the memory a little different in my mind... and historically it's a fabulous aide- memoire


----------



## 911 (Nov 27, 2017)

Hey...I also kept a journal. I was once interviewed by Joseph Wambaugh, author and another author, Donald Kraybill, that was writing a book about the West Nickel Mines Amish school shooting, which I was the number four Trooper that arrived on site that day. OMG, that was such a horrible day.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 27, 2017)

I like to look at other peoples diaries and photos also. I went to a house sale a few years back. The house was open to the public and everything was for sale. I found photo albums and diaries just thrown in a corner on the floor. I bought the whole lot for a dollar or two. I so enjoyed trying to piece together what this family must have been like. Very sad that there was no family member interested in having them.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 22, 2017)

I just read a book about clutter.  One chapter deals with what happens to your keepsakes/souvenirs/etc.  I am 83 and this is a pertinent issue.

I still enjoy the memories of gathering all this.  I have visited 18 countries, some non-countries like Gibraltar, Bermuda, Puerto Rico, Martinique and the Cayman Islands, plus 48 states, 6 Canadian provinces and 8 Mexican states.  It was a lot of fun.

The book suggested putting a sticker on the bottom of your possessions with the name of the person it is to go to when you pass on.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 23, 2017)

Manatee said:


> I just read a book about clutter.  One chapter deals with what happens to your keepsakes/souvenirs/etc.  I am 83 and this is a pertinent issue.
> 
> *I still enjoy the memories of gathering all this.*  I have visited 18 countries, some non-countries like Gibraltar, Bermuda, Puerto Rico, Martinique and the Cayman Islands, plus 48 states, 6 Canadian provinces and 8 Mexican states.  It was a lot of fun.
> 
> The book suggested putting a sticker on the bottom of your possessions with the name of the person it is to go to when you pass on.



I think that this is the answer, we all need to make our own memories and gather our own little personal reminders around us.  It should come as no surprise that all of the people in our lives want to experience that same sense of enjoyment for themselves.

I try not to worry about what will happen to my _treasures_ when I die.  I hope that they are discovered by someone that will give them a new life and new memories.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 10, 2018)

A couple of years ago I went through some of the many slides that I have taken over the years.  I scanned some onto a disc of our kids as they grew up and sent them each a copy.  They really liked it.

Grand children really enjoy pictures of their parents as kids.  "Kids" are now 54 and 56.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 11, 2018)

Capt Lightning said:


> Since retiring, we're doing more travelling,  but I'm taking less photos now.  I used to take loads of them and they just reside on a disk somewhere, never looked at.



We're like that too. I've always told people that we travel for the experience, and for us, pictures just don't capture that. Perhaps we lack imagination. More likely I'm a poor photographer.


----------



## Getyoung (Jan 14, 2018)

When I look at old pictures of myself at 18 or 19......sometimes I can't believe it was me!


----------

